# Bulbs keep blowing HELLLP!!



## Siie88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, so ive got two exo terra clamp lamp domes in my CWD viv one is on a statt i have no trouble with the other i have without statt the one with no statt the bulbs keep blowing and i had been using mercury vapour bulb but as these were blowing it became to costly so reverted to standard heat bulbs but these are blowing too  could it mayb be that the large clamp lamps are to much for the bulbs?? Need some advice asap as i would like to go back to solar glo bulb but dont want it blowing again any advice would be awesome thanks guys


----------



## Dawson (Jun 8, 2008)

Any spike of electricity could cause a bulb to blow, have you tried using surge protectors?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well using stat with solar glo ones won't work so that might blow it, as for the normal bulbs... have you checked if that clamp lamp works without the thermostat? I wouldn't think it's the thermostat really. Try changing the fuse in the lamp and make sure that there's no water, grease or anything where the bulbs go in.


----------



## Siie88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Got two clamp lamps only one on thermo stat n that one never blows its the one that has no stat on that keeps blowing :S got everythin on surge protectors already :S


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

if your using exo terra stop they are rubbish switch to arcadia i had the same problem now i havnt had a blow for ages and when i do let them cool down and they will come back on.


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

What type of stat are the bulbs being put through? If it's anything other than a dimmer or pulse stat, that'll be why. All a stat does is turn something on and off to keep a certain temperature. If you stand next to a light switch in your house and constantly flick it on and off and on and off over and over again, you'll blow the bulb.

Make sure it's on a pulse/dimmer stat (preferably dimmer) and you should be ok.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Many things cause a bulb to blow, is there a water dish under the bulb?
If not it may be the electrics of your house causing fluctuations. I've got that problem and theres very little you can do other then invest in a surge protector or buy cheaper bulbs that you don't mind replacing... I currently use Tesco own brand 60 or 100w bulbs, cost £3 for a packet of 4


----------



## Siie88 (Apr 20, 2010)

are the cheap tesco own bulbs just as good as the rip off exo terra bulbs??? if so i think ill be going down this route bit of a noob and a sucker fo getting the stuff marked with reptile logo's lol


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

What amp fuse are you using in the plug? My son in law is an electrician and says a 5amp should be used in the plugs not 13amp. A 13 amp is too high and can make them blow quicker


----------



## Siie88 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i was advised to change fuses from 13amp to 3amp when i went back to the shop with the bulb blowing issue, so ive changed to 3amp fuses but still same prob :S


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Its the clamp lamp not stated that is the op's problem,as said its either the fuse or the actual,fitting i no that when i bought a trixie one it was the same all bulbs kept blowing I also was using mvb's,I got through 3 before I realised it was the lamp try a cheap bulb and swap the lamps around and see if the non stated one(now)blows the bulb when plugged into the stat if so then its the lamp


----------



## Siie88 (Apr 20, 2010)

will do  thanks for all the replies everyone ive been tearing my hair out as ive gone through about 200quid worth of solar glo bulbs but ive got rid of those now and got T5 tube set up with reflector, still been spending out on exo terra sun glo bulbs though lol im gonna swap to some cheap ones and swap the stat onto other lamp n see what happens  cheers everyone


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

Siie88 said:


> are the cheap tesco own bulbs just as good as the rip off exo terra bulbs??? if so i think ill be going down this route bit of a noob and a sucker fo getting the stuff marked with reptile logo's lol


i use cheap tesco, asda, morrison ones or even cheap 30p ones from aour local bargain store when they have stock, and we've never had a prob and i know plenty of other people who do too


----------

